# New Hampshire Red or cross or ...



## bkenright (May 7, 2013)

Ok, so as "she" has gotten older I've decided she is a he and definitely not an Orpington, but I'm not sure if he's a New Hampshire Red or something else. I had a pic when he was younger up but I'm hoping now that he's older it will be easier to tell for sure.

The reason it matters to me to know for sure is because I'm deciding which roo(s) stay or get kicked out of the coop. If he is a cross he will probably go out because I can't be sure if I let them breed how the chicks will turn out. I'm not planning to sell them, just have them for egg purposes and only have room for so many inside. I'm taking the roo count inside the coop from 4 down to 1 or 2 (all were supposed to be girls and 1 has already been moved out).

Thanks for any help! 

(Sorry the pics aren't straight. I had someone sitting on my shoulder and didn't want to knock her off and don't know how to rotate it when I add it to my post.)


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

Production red maybe?


----------



## bkenright (May 7, 2013)

Thanks! I'm not familiar with the most of the different breeds and the majority of the pictures I could find of the production breeds were of hens or not close to him, but I know that category covers a huge variety.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Does look like a hatchery stock New Hampshire.


----------



## DansChickens (Sep 14, 2012)

I hatched pure new hamps and they have a lil Black in em too


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

Hen, and I agree with New Hampshire


----------



## bkenright (May 7, 2013)

Oh! You think it's a hen? I've been thinking it was a boy, but I would much rather it be a girl. (S)he has a rather red face and large comb, but is a lot easier going than the boys. Not as friendly as the girls, but maybe those are all breed traits and not an indicator of gender. It does kind of have the fat body of a hen. Hmmm....


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

How old is this bird? I'm seeing saddle feathers at the base of the tail and slight pencil/hackle feathers on its neck, so if this is a young bird, the jury is still out for me on the sex. Some cockbirds are late bloomers.


----------



## bkenright (May 7, 2013)

10-11 weeks. It's definitely a roo, he joined the crowing contest this morning. It's the breed that I was really hoping to find out. Although I do wish he was a she.  Here are 3 pics I took yesterday. The 1st were from a week or so ago. The feet picture was to show his spur bumps, but since he tried to crow they aren't a big deal. I decided to put them on anyway because I was proud of the fact that I got a clear shot of them! ( they usually turn out blurry for me, due to them trying to avoid my phone  )


----------



## bkenright (May 7, 2013)

Gosh darn my phone. It only showed 3 pics when I posted it! Ignore the pic of Piper, the barred Plymouth Rock ( I accidentally clicked on it when I was attaching the photos and after I tried to delete it, I couldn't see it anymore and thought it was gone), and sorry for the double shot.


----------



## fowlmouthgirls (May 25, 2013)

It looks like a NH red to me too, sorry bout the crowing


----------



## bkenright (May 7, 2013)

Thanks! At this point, what's one more roo?


----------



## camel934 (Sep 9, 2012)

bkenright said:


> Thanks! At this point, what's one more roo?


A possible barbershop quartet! Lol


----------



## bkenright (May 7, 2013)

Yes, plus there's an extra in case somebody is sick. I have 5 now. Do you think I could get them to wear the little striped jackets and straw hats?


----------

